# Iver project



## Cooper S. (Nov 14, 2020)

Not a fan of the drop bars, and ideas for replacements? Also might need a new sprocket


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 14, 2020)

You have an Iver Racer.  Drop bars would have been appropriate but those are more modern in my opinion, but others are more knowledgeable


----------



## ccmerz (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Cooper S. (Nov 14, 2020)

Ed Minas said:


> You have an Iver Racer.  Drop bars would have been appropriate but those are more modern in my opinion, but others are more knowledgeable



How can you tell that it’s a racer? I added the bars and stem but the ones that were on it were pretty similar just bent to hell


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 15, 2020)

One very distinct feature is shown in the Iver Johnson catalog.  The racers joined the truss tube to the top tube.  The non racers had a short vertical tube between the two,  There are Iver Johnson catalogs on this sight that would be helpful to you.


----------



## Handyman (Nov 15, 2020)

Haven't studied the pics too closely yet, but I'd guess you have a Superior Truss or a Heavy Service Iver there.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## dasberger (Nov 15, 2020)

By no means am I an Iver expert (or an expert on anything for that matter) but after working on a couple of Iver's here's what I've learned....Serial number would tell you some of what you need to know.  Depending on year could be a racer,  roadster or heavy service.  Frames are the same but head/fork (nickel) finish differed and the heavy service had a wide fork yours appears normal width.  The catalogs would tell you bar options for those models.... one number flipped up for roadster another number bars down for racer....  Also figuring out what finish on head/fork is under all that paint would give another clue....  either way sweet bike!

Here's my 1916 roadster....


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Nov 15, 2020)

It would be helpful to know the serial number. I'm pretty sure it's not a racer. Here's two images that show the truss like yours that are definately not racers.


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 15, 2020)

Not a racer, and judging by the width of the chain stays at the BB Id say heavy service. They were a wider frame. I could be wrong, I sold my heavy service years ago so I can't take measurements. Great bike, looks like an excellent rider!!


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 15, 2020)

Thanks for all the information as I mentioned I am not an expert and am always eager to learn.  I agree a ID by serial number would helpful.


----------



## Cooper S. (Nov 15, 2020)

Serial is 404856, chainstays are about 1/2” but Ovalized.


----------



## Cooper S. (Nov 16, 2020)

Did the serial help?


Barnegatbicycles said:


> It would be helpful to know the serial number. I'm pretty sure it's not a racer. Here's two images that show the truss like yours that are definately not racers. View attachment 1301519
> 
> View attachment 1301520


----------



## Kombicol (Nov 17, 2020)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=133555618504

Not mine


----------



## Cooper S. (Nov 21, 2020)

Added fenders and seat. Does the fork help tell anything?


----------



## Shawn Michael (Nov 21, 2020)

Nice looking Iver. It looks better with the upright bars.


----------



## Cooper S. (Nov 21, 2020)

Shawn Michael said:


> Nice looking Iver. It looks better with the upright bars.



They’re just schwinn middleweight bars, I still need to find some correct ones


----------



## szathmarig (Nov 22, 2020)

Here's one on eBay
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=133555618504


----------

